# Adding a Gasket lining to a Camp Chef, worth it?



## John Goostree (Apr 8, 2019)

I am considering adding the LavaLock gasket to my Camp Chef pellet smoker door like in this video:



Has anyone done this or have any input on if it would help the smoker contain heat/smoke or would it not be worth doing? Thanks.


----------



## forktender (Apr 9, 2019)

In my opinion, no it's not worth it.
Why you ask.......lol, because these cookers arent designed to hold temps like a true smoker they are like a oven. If you want more less or heat turn the dail on the thermostat and it automatically adds or subtracts the amount of pellets to achieve the desired temperature. 
These are a forced air cookers/ convection ovens the fan is constantly pulling air in, heating it then forcing it out the gaps and stack. No matter how air tight you make the door there is a 3 to 4'' stack that is exhausting the cooking chamber at all times. It doesn't make sense to seal up the door when there is a fan forcing the air out of an open stack.


----------



## bregent (Apr 9, 2019)

It does make sense to eliminate smoke accumulating on the handle which can then get on your hands. However, several folks have reported unstable temps after installing gaskets on their CC's, and I had that problem as well.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 9, 2019)

As others have mentioned being that it's a forced air cooker, leaks don't matter too much because there is always positive pressure in the cooker. Outside air cannot get in and there is no draft to worry about.


----------



## Shootr (Apr 9, 2019)

I put it on mine and have no temp issues (+/- 20 degrees on High Smoke) - just have to be sure to leave the lid open until it's good and fired up. 

1) It keeps soot and gook off the front of the grill. 

2) I wasn't getting the smoke flavor that I wanted, so I figured that the gasket would keep more smoke in the chamber, and with the addition of the smoke tube, it is much better flavor - wise. 

Granted it may be more about the smoke tube, but keeping as much smoke in the grill as possible seems logical to me.


----------



## DPB (Apr 11, 2019)

I did add a gasket for my lid, a wood stove caulk. I put it on, covered it with parchment paper pulled lid down strap it. Made a molded seal that works good.


----------

